# Mushroom Green Bean Casserole



## Filus59602 (Nov 21, 2002)

MUSHROOM GREEN BEAN CASSEROLE 
Taste of Home Magazine 
Serves: 14-16 

1 lb. fresh mushrooms, sliced 
1 large onion, chopped 
1/2 c. butter or margarine 
1/4 c. flour 
1 c. half-and-half cream 
1 jar (16 oz.) process cheese sauce 
2 tsp. soy sauce 
1/2 tsp. pepper 
1/8 tsp. hot pepper sauce 
1 can (8 oz.) sliced water chestnuts, drained 
2 pkg. (16 oz.-each) frozen French-style green beans, thawed and well drained 
Slivered almonds 

In a skillet, sauté mushrooms and onion in butter. Stir in flour until blended. Stir in cream. Bring to a boil and stir for 2 minutes. Stir in the next 4 ingredients until cheese is melted. Remove from heat, stir in water chestnuts. Place green beans in an increased 3-qt. baking dish. Pour the cheese mixture over top. Sprinkle with almonds. Bake, uncovered, at 375º for 25-30 minutes or until bubbly.


----------

